# [SOLVED] Can't repair/restore Win 8



## jonescrazy (Jan 10, 2012)

My sister tried to do 'something' to Windows 8 on her notebook, but seems to have messed everything up. I've tried to find a post on various forums about this particular issue but have had no luck.

Asus S200E Netbook

When the laptop is turned on, it says Preparing Automatic Repair. The message then changes to Diagnosing your PC. 
This screen remains for a few minutes, then a message appears saying:

Choose an Option
(1) Continue to Windows 8 (loops back to original error on restart)
(2) Turn off PC
(3) Troubleshoot (which gives the following options)
- Refresh PC
- Reset PC
- Advanced Options

Refresh/Reset PC don't work - using every available sub-option gives the same error message of 'There was a problem refreshing/resetting your PC'

The Advanced Options are:

System Restore/Image Recovery - these don't work as there is no restore point/image. 

Automatic Repair/Start Up Settings - both cause the laptop to reboot and state 'Couldn't repair your PC'.
The other options available are Command Prompt & UEFI Firmware Settings.

I have a new copy of Win 8, but I don't know what's gone wrong and what she needs to do next. If anyone has an idea I'd appreciate it!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Can't repair/restore Win 8*



> I have a new copy of Win 8


 can you explain further 

On the ASUS did you create a recovery set of DVDs or a USB drive ?

If you contact ASUS they may send you a set of recovery DVDs - I know ACER in the UK will do this for Warranty customers


----------



## jonescrazy (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Can't repair/restore Win 8*

No she didn't create recovery disc. I've just figured out how to clean the drives and have installed her new copy of Win 8, so problem solved. Thanks anyway!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i would recommend she makes a recovery thumb drive OR DVD sets 
then she will have the software should this happen again 
Also upgrading to 8.1 will remove the recovery partition


----------

